# Grouse hunting help



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

I need to get out in the woods this weekend. I live in Mahoning county and would be willing to drive a couple hours. Any thoughts on where I might be able to put up a couple grouse would be appreciated. Thank Zoar


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't really help ya out up there. I have jumped a few birds in hocking, athens, pike, and scioto counties this year. You could try the Wayne down in Noble and Monroe counties. I have jumped birds there before but haven't been there in two years.


----------



## Bird Chaser (Dec 2, 2004)

You might want to try Egypt Valley around Piedmont Lake, or even Salt Fork. I've always heard good things about these places. Let us know how you do.


----------

